# Thoughts on Dr clauder's



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Usually here in Lebanon the best dry food available is Royal canin and Eukanuba 

I just found Dr clauder available as chicken and rice / and / salmon and rice so I wanted to hear your opinion about it since I didn't find any review on the Internet 

If more experienced people could take a look at the ingredients and let me know your thoughts about it vs Royal canin 

BC Junior Salmon & Rice - Dr.Clauder's UK

BC Junior S/M - Dr.Clauder's UK

Thanks a million


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

What looks good is the rice and salmon being the largest ingredients. What doesn't look good is the corn and chicken fat but that is farther down. I would try it because of the salmon and the rice.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Mary for the reply, how would you compare it to Royal Canin brand in terms of ingredients?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

With Royal Canin, it would depend which variety you are feeding. I looked at the Royal Canin German Shepherd Adult and the first ingredient is chicken, second brown rice. It has no corn. If you can get that variety and your dog does well with the chicken, that may be better or just as good. The Dr Coulter link didn't list the percentage of protein - that would be a good way to compare also.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I was planning on Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy... Should I go for the adult directly?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, stay with your plan to feed the Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy. I did feed my Sting puppy chow until he was 18 months. Some people switch sooner. It also depends on what your vet recommends.


----------



## Jack issa (Jul 5, 2015)

Dear, the percentage if protein of salmon and rice is 27%. The product is perfect. You may contact me anytime for info. All the best.


----------

